# Should I get Uhe Zebra & ZebraHz from NI



## DovesGoWest (Dec 19, 2020)

Well given the insane price that NI is doing on both Zebra and ZebraHz i am sorely tempted but the question is should I?

I produce both ambient\cinematic\hybrid music and also EDM as well and my current list of synths is as follows:

SynthMasterOne - Regular use
SynthMaster2 - Regular use
VPS Avenger - Love the sound but its a CPU killer and a lot of presets are based on predefined progressions.
Sylenth1 - Mainly used in EDM
Massive - Only got as part of the Komplete Select bundle
Halion6 - Got for an insane price but find it cumbersome to work with
Cubase Pro Synths - Mainly use PadShop2 for its granular abilities.
Equator - Came with the Roli SeaBoard so mainly for MPE
Cypher2 - Came with the Roli SeaBoard
Strobe2 - Came with the Roli SeaBoard

I mainly like to preset browse and then tweak them from there rather than starting from scratch, I've looked at both Serum and Omnisphere before but their cost and lack of sales has kept me away. So would it be worth getting the Zebra\ZebraHz deal and would they add to my existing collection and bring something different.


----------



## AudioLoco (Dec 19, 2020)

For thes music you make Zebra and HZ and a handful of Unfinished presets you are good for decades....


----------



## easyrider (Dec 19, 2020)

Yes!


----------



## Al Maurice (Dec 19, 2020)

Zebra -- can be configured in lots of subtle ways, unlike other synth that have a preset number of oscillators and once the filters are added can handle one style or another best.

Also you can rewire Zebra in lots of unique ways, whilst being able to attach various modulators, envelopes, filters and LSOs.

Moreover it's just like a sound design play ground.

Why not just download the demo version from Uhe's site first and give it a whirl.

If you find it will meet your requirements, you can then buy a license too and manage its full potential.


----------



## wst3 (Dec 19, 2020)

confirming that Zebra is insanely flexible, and can fit into probably any style or setting. I do not know of any presets that would be suitable, but then I don't do a lot in those styles. I would imagine there are lots available. Omni is similarly flexible, but it took me a little longer to get my head around it.

In terms of preset browsing and tweaking, I think Zebra is on a par with Omni.

On any given day I will probably tell you that my favorite is Omni, but the next day I'll probably say Zebra. (I also say Camel Audio Alchemy, but that's s done deal for those of us using Winders!)

Really, now that I own both I'm not sure which one I would choose. I can tell you that I bought Zebra long before I finally bit the bullet and bought Omni, and now I wish I had not waited so long.

Disclaimer - I still use emulations of old hardware an awful lot. They are tools for tasks, but I do enjoy using them! And they bring something to the process, if not the sound, that I do not get from Omni or Zebra.


----------



## Dirtgrain (Dec 19, 2020)

u-he is great with demos (not for the Dark Zebra, though). You can demo Zebra 2 for as long as you like--and check out its presets.


----------



## DovesGoWest (Dec 19, 2020)

Dirtgrain said:


> u-he is great with demos (not for the Dark Zebra, though). You can demo Zebra 2 for as long as you like--and check out its presets.


Doe the demo come with all presets or is it a sub selection ?


----------



## kilgurt (Dec 19, 2020)

No brainer - do it!


----------



## ReleaseCandidate (Dec 19, 2020)

You know that you don't need it. You only came here to get people tell you otherwise 

But if you buy something you don't need, a U-He product is actually a good idea. You could get rid of all Steinberg stuff when talking about companies that deserve support and others that don't.


----------



## rnb_2 (Dec 20, 2020)

DovesGoWest said:


> Doe the demo come with all presets or is it a sub selection ?



The demo is the full product - it just inserts noise every now and then until it's registered.


----------



## Rick McGuire (Dec 20, 2020)

Zebra has the steepest learning curve imo. But it has a great sound and if it’s good enough for HZ then it’s probably good enough for the rest of us. This is the cheapest I’ve ever seen it on sale.


----------



## Pier (Dec 20, 2020)

I love Zebra, been using it for over a decade, but IMO you're already set.

Since you're not interested in synthesis having Zebra will be about getting access to Zebra presets. There is awesome stuff out there (eg: The Unfinished) but you already have plenty of stuff.

Just Cypher 2 is super capable in terms of sound design. It even has audio rate modulation which Zebra doesn't have. You could also consider upgrading to Equator 2 which has an amazing library of presets too.

OTOH, Zebra + DZ will give you access to Zebra 3 which will probably become THE cinematic synth of the decade.


----------



## AnhrithmonGelasma (Dec 20, 2020)

What persuaded me is that Zebra2 is low cpu. (Dark Zebra isn't if you use the Diva filters though.) That and the 30 euro upgrade to Zebra3 (or free with Dark Zebra).


----------



## DovesGoWest (Dec 20, 2020)

I got it


----------



## easyrider (Dec 28, 2020)

DovesGoWest said:


> I got it


The Bundle?


----------



## DovesGoWest (Dec 28, 2020)

easyrider said:


> The Bundle?


Zebra and ZebraHZ


----------



## ed buller (Dec 28, 2020)

yes...best softsynth ever !

e


----------



## synthnut1 (Jan 7, 2021)

I just got both...Only spent a short time with both ...So far the nod goes to Zebra2....$50 for Hz assures me free Zebra3 plus extra presets...


----------



## synthnut1 (Jan 7, 2021)

The fidelity and programming of Zebra2 is killer !!


----------



## kgdrum (Jan 7, 2021)

Enjoy 😊


----------

